# Talk on reverse engineering the GBA Link protocol



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2019)

Is this about VBAlinkreal? I shall give it a watch when I get back tomorrow.

Never heard of this conference either, will have to investigate further.


----------



## Charli (Mar 6, 2019)

uh, I don't know about VBA Link real, there was no mention of it in the talk. I think it's just the presenter's personal free time project.

It's a security conference, apparently Microsofts answer to the BlackHat Hacker conference? Had not heard of the conference before either.
The other talks really are a lot more focused on IT security and malware (e.g. there is one about the recent vulnerabilities in AMD processors), so I was really surprised to see the GBA talk ^^


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 6, 2019)

Yeah. Usually we get maybe two console talks a year -- one if the state of things warrants it and another retrospective/walkthrough of the hardware and design philosophy ("the ultimate ??? talk"). Typically at C3 but occasionally a preview/rerun/warmup at the others.

That said Google's tech talks provided the main discussion of the xbox 360 security system for many years, and still pretty relevant but for the "nothing interesting here" line which ultimately led to many of the hacks we see today.


----------



## Charli (Mar 9, 2019)

yeah, I've at least watched the ultimate GameBoy talk 

After clicking through the Xbox videos another YT video about the Sega Saturn caught my attention. Seems like it is a very well known project in the Sega scene:



Really amazing to see what some people are capable of and how much passion they put into their projects.


----------



## pasc (Mar 9, 2019)

*Visions of GBA Multiplayer via usb-pc linkcable dancing in my head*

All rose colored ideas aside, the gba's biggest flaw was the way the link protocol worked iIrc...

Many games have little tolerance for timeout problems.

This was especially apparant with the Majesco Wireless Link Adapter. Some games work perfect, others don't.

Sending dummy data to keep the client from shutting the connection down isn't an option either, as it expects specific data.


All in all a project that seems like it could yield interest, if anyone ever released a product, like this for example.




Nintendo's Game Boy Advance is a superb embedded system for homebrew development. It has well documented specifications, is complex enough for some impressive software, and yet is adequately simple enough for people to understand virtually every aspect of it.



Ahh. Pure appreciation xD


----------



## Deleted-443739 (Mar 15, 2019)

FAST6191 said:


> Is this about VBAlinkreal? I shall give it a watch when I get back tomorrow.
> 
> Never heard of this conference either, will have to investigate further.


i have heard of it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

i dont like your opinion but i respect it so keep it up friend and good luck in life


----------

